
Ask HN: Any good online Discrete Mathematics courses? - jtd00123
So a bit of a disclaimer:  I&#x27;ve already tried the MIT Math for Computer Science, and it was difficult for me to be motivated to take it, perhaps because it was a slightly too advanced for what I am ready for at the moment.<p>I have also tried reading Rosen&#x27;s textbook, which I found much more approachable.  (problems tended to be easier, relatively easy to read the textbook, etc) My only issue is the shear volume of chapters and problems, making it difficult to figure out what to learn in a reasonable time.<p>I&#x27;m giving myself five months to learn introductory discrete mathematics.  What is a good online course that I can take?  I am willing and able to pay for a course.<p>Thanks in advance for the help.
======
Hernanpm
I took the discrete math specialization
[https://www.coursera.org/specializations/discrete-
mathematic...](https://www.coursera.org/specializations/discrete-mathematics)
but I already had took a course at college, the coursera material was really
helpful to fill my gaps.

------
rmk
Berkeley has course material for their discrete math course online. Much more
accessible and fits within the constraints of a quarter / semester.

~~~
jtd00123
Thanks rmk! This looks to be perfect for what I'm looking for.

